# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Column: Snel blauwe plekken krijgen, wat kunnen de oorzaken zijn?

## gerard1977

Niet ieder lichaam reageert hetzelfde als men tegen een object aanloopt of zich per ongeluk stoot. De ene persoon heeft praktisch nooit een blauwe plek behoudens als het erg hard aankomt en de ander heeft om de haverklap bloeduitstortingen. Waardoor wordt een blauwe plek veroorzaakt en wat voor aandoeningen of ziekten kunnen er verder van invloed op zijn?

*Wat is een blauwe plek?* 
Iedereen kent het wel, je stoot je eens goed en je krijgt een blauwe plek. Soms doet het nog even pijn en geeft het een diep rode, blauwe of paarse kleur. Deze aandoening wordt veroorzaakt doordat materiaal onder de huid is beschadigd waardoor een bloedlekkage is ontstaan. De combinatie tussen zwelling en bloeduitstorting geeft daarbij veelal een pijnlijk resultaat waarnaast de plek enkele dagen tot weken zichtbaar kan zijn. Het kleurt rood tot paars en kan diepe donkere kleuren aannemen. Naarmate de tijd verstrijkt trekt de kleur geleidelijk naar groen, geel tot de eigen huidskleur is hersteld. 

*Invloed van bloedplaatjes* 
Indien een blauwe plek voorkomt dan zorgen de bloedplaatjes ervoor dat de wond snel heelt. Naarmate die trombocyten minder goed werken duurt een bloeding langer waardoor het sneller zichtbaar is. Is er sprake van een tekort aan bloedplaatjes dan duurt het herstel langer zodat hematomen eerder kunnen voordoen. Het kan daarbij eveneens voorkomen dat men zich slechts lichtjes stoot waardoor reeds een blauwe plek gaat voordoen. Bij een normale werking van de trombocyten blijven deze plekken dus uit. Wat kunnen de achterliggende redenen zijn waarom de bloedplaatjes minder effectief zijn en welke ziekten kunnen eraan ten grondslag liggen?

*Overmatig medicijn gebruik* 
Sommige behandelmethoden vragen dermate ingrijpende medicatie dat het de werking van bloedplaatjes tegenwerkt. Denk aan overmatig gebruik van aspirine maar ook aan heparine wat bij een hartinfarct wordt voorgeschreven. Het doel is om via de anti-trombose medicatie bloedstolsels op te lossen zodat het lichaam en bloed kans tot herstel wordt gegeven. Omdat het om een ingrijpend medicijn is heeft het ook direct gevolgen op het wel of niet kunnen verkrijgen van hematomen. Bij een wondje of overdruk op de huid treden aderscheurtjes op waardoor een onderhuidse bloeding kan ontstaan. Omdat de medicatie de werking van trombocyten tegengaat zal de bloeding langer aanhouden waardoor eerder een bloeduitstorting zichtbaar is. 

*Een relatief dunnere huid*
Niet iedereen heeft een dikke huid. Plaatselijk heeft iedereen al verschillende huiddikten. Denk aan de stevige zool waarbij het raakvlak extra veel lasten moet overdragen waardoor de huid ook dikker moet zijn. Kom je bij de enkel dan tref je bij iedereen een relatief dunne huid aan. Variërende huiddikten komen dus standaard bij iedere mens voor. Toch kan er bij sommige mensen een standaard dunnere huid aanwezig zijn waardoor bijvoorbeeld eerder adertjes zichtbaar zijn. Omdat de huid extra dun is heeft men minder bescherming tegen stoten waardoor bij het minste of geringste blauwe plekken kunnen voordoen.../...

Lees verder waardoor blauwe plekken ook kunnen worden veroorzaakt zoals *huidatrofie door Prednison* en andere *ziekten*!
Snel blauwe plekken krijgen

----------

